
Agenda At Once PIM just became freeware - vradmilovic
http://www.datalandsoftware.com/blog/2013/03/04/agenda-at-once-pim-just-became-freeware/
======
vradmilovic
We have decided that our Agenda At Once PIM software, previously priced at
$39.95, will be completely free from now on. No cut down features, no Premium
offers, no special upgrades – simply free...

